# Question about hosting....



## FadeToBright (Sep 14, 2008)

I won free hosting for two years from powerMonster.com. 

I have my choice of cpanel or directadmin.

What are the pros and cons of these?


----------



## linuxbabu (Sep 27, 2008)

cPanel is feature rich and most stable..... U should go for cPanel


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

Go for Cpanel. Easiest and best layout.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

see the following for links to demos of those two services and see which one you like the best. I have used cpanel and never had a problem with it, its easy to use. Never used directadmin so I cannot give opinions on it. 

http://www.directadmin.com/demo.html
http://www.cpanel.net/products/cpwhm/try_cp_whm.htm


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f167/free-hosting-or-paid-hosting-the-lowdown-296427.html


----------

